# shamehound



## Mouse (Jul 27, 2007)

ha. I've finaly cracked under the pressures of being a housie and working a job and decided to quit my shitty job and take a lil mini vacation. 

Since i'm time restricted because I'll be starting school soon I'm taking a greyhound out to Bloomington, IN to visit a friend for 2 weeks and then placing myself back into the boring life of being "normal" and working for a living. 

vacations rock.

is there anythign to do in bloomington and I just MUST do on my trip? I've never been there. 

anyways.. .wish me luck.


----------



## TBone (Jul 27, 2007)

If you like beer I always hit up the Irish Lion Pub right off the town square for a half yard of Murphys Stout. mmmm


----------



## Mouse (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't realize Mircocosm was in bloomington, how stupid am I? hehe

thanks for the ideas.


----------

